
Alan Kay on grilled cheese sandwiches - Nuance
https://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-cheese-makes-the-best-grilled-cheese-sandwich-Why/answer/Alan-Kay-11?share=1
======
gjvc
Yet another reason why he is one of my heroes. The man consistently
demonstrates good taste in all matters large and small.

